# Do You Frequently Pop the K4 In & Out of the Amazon Lighted Leather Cover?



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Does anyone pop their K4/Touch out of the Amazon Lighted Leather cover on a daily basis?  I miss the feeling of holding the Kindle naked but don't want to risk wearing out the Amazon case by constantly taking the device in and out of it.  I also miss having the flexibility of putting my Touch in other cases.  I also still have the old Octovo Solis light that fits nicely on my Touch if I needed a light if I were to use it naked or in another case.  But then I remind myself that that dang Amazon Lighted Leather cover cost me $60 and I feel like I need to keep my Touch in it since the case was so expensive.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I never take my Touch out of the cover, it's just too hard to do.  I even put the back side of my skin on the inside of my cover so I can see it all the time.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I've never taken mine out of the cover.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've only tried taking mine out once and though I managed to do it, it was so difficult with it being such a tight fit, I was afraid of damaging the Kindle or the cover - or both! The secret, apparently, is to remove the bottom right hand corner first. 

All the same, I don't think I'll be doing that again any time soon.

I suppose on the plus side, we don't need to worry about it falling out ....


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I have the Touch and I do take it out on occasion - not daily, but several times a week, because it is nice to hold it naked, as you said. For instance, if I read while riding the exercise bike, I take it out of the cover because I'm holding it up in the air and it's lighter without the cover. I hold it in my two hands with my fingers behind the case and my thumbs on top of opposite corners. I flex the cover a few times (kind of trying to peel back the top corner from the kindle), the switch to the other opposite 2 corners, flex once or twice more, and it's out. It's hard to describe, but it only takes a few seconds. Now that I've done it quite a few times, I don't really feel like what I'm doing would damage the kindle or cover in any way.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I have the Touch and I do take it out on occasion - not daily, but several times a week, because it is nice to hold it naked, as you said. For instance, if I read while riding the exercise bike, I take it out of the cover because I'm holding it up in the air and it's lighter without the cover. I hold it in my two hands with my fingers behind the case and my thumbs on top of opposite corners. I flex the cover a few times (kind of trying to peel back the top corner from the kindle), the switch to the other opposite 2 corners, flex once or twice more, and it's out. It's hard to describe, but it only takes a few seconds. Now that I've done it quite a few times, I don't really feel like what I'm doing would damage the kindle or cover in any way.


Perhaps the more you do it, the more flexible it gets - but I'd be concerned that eventually it would become so loose the Kindle would no longer be secure. After all, the only thing actually holding the Kindle in place, is the snug fit.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I used to take my K3 out of it's lighted cover a lot. I loved having the light for reading in dark lighting (which was frequent when I first got my K3) but I purposely got a sleeve for my KT as I didn't need the light as much.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't take my K4 out of the cover - I had the unlighted Amazon "official" cover and loved it - partly because it's so light and was such a good fit.  Now I have the lighted official cover (bought one from someone here on KB), and I still keep it in the cover all the time.  Before I got a cover I did enjoy reading the naked K4, but the official covers don't add enough weight to bother me, and I'm just a cover user anyway - much prefer having that bit of protection, because I know how many times I've dropped my Kindles.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I never take my Touch out of the cover, it's just too hard to do. I even put the back side of my skin on the inside of my cover so I can see it all the time.


I did the same, except I put it on the front outside of my cover - I like how it turned out, and it protects it from scratches - of course I'll probably scratch the top or bottom now...


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a Cyberacoustics fliptop cover and a SimpleLight on the left side (which also uses the Kindle battery). I love to read my Kindle 3 without a cover tho, and it is very easy to take it in and out of the Cyberacoustics cover...but it has nice rounded silicone corners which keep it safe and secure when in the cover. 

Cyberacoutics makes really nice all leather covers, but the one I use is part nylon and part leather and suede (inside). It is very lightweight and has an elastic hand strap and 2 different easel positions.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a Kindle Touch in the lighted cover and I also remove it when I don't need the light or the added weight. It does start to get easier to take out the more you do it. Probably due more to learning the technique and loosing the fear that you're going to break something than the plastic loosing its tensile strength. I do not think that repeated removals and replacements will jeopardize the integrity of the cover's holding power. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

